# Δικαίωμα στην άμιλλα



## nickel (Apr 7, 2013)

Τρία διαφορετικά ζητήματα που αφορούν την ελληνική παιδεία πραγματεύεται το κείμενο του Γ. Γιατρομανωλάκη στο σημερινό Βήμα, γι' αυτό το βάζω χώρια από νήματα για την εκπαίδευση, το μονοτονικό ή τις μεταφράσεις των αρχαίων και λιγότερο αρχαίων. Και άντε να βγάλετε άκρη:

*Δικαίωμα στην άμιλλα*
Γιατρομανωλάκης Γιώργης
Βήμα, 07/04/2013

Η είδηση του «Βήματος» (31.3.2013) ότι 3.014 μαθητές του Δημοτικού κατέθεσαν αίτηση προκειμένου να λάβουν μέρος στις εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις των πρότυπων πειραματικών γυμνασίων για 864 θέσεις πέρασε μάλλον απαρατήρητη. Παρά το γεγονός ότι οι επικείμενες εξετάσεις άνοιξαν την όρεξη των φροντιστηρίων να διαθέσουν ανάλογα «πακέτα» ως και 400 ευρώ! Αυτή λοιπόν η απόφαση χιλιάδων γονέων να υποβάλουν τα παιδιά τους στη δοκιμασία δεξιοτήτων και γνώσεων, όταν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια την αξιοσύνη τους την όριζε η κλήρωση, δείχνει όχι τόσο την αναβάθμιση του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος, όπως νομίζουν κάποιοι, αλλά τη βαθύτατη πίστη πολλών ότι οι άνθρωποι γίνονται καλύτεροι και προκόπτουν με τον αγαθό συναγωνισμό και την άμιλλα. Από το σχολείο ως την κοινωνία. Ετσι έπρεπε να χάσουμε πολλές δεκαετίες για να επανασυστήσουμε (στον όποιο βαθμό) τα πειραματικά σχολεία που η «πολιτιστική» και «εκπαιδευτική» πασοκική «επανάσταση» κατάργησε για τον «ελιτίστικο χαρακτήρα τους» που ευνοούσε, τάχατες, «μηχανισμούς κοινωνικής διάκρισης»! Χιλιάδες απόφοιτοι όμως των παλαιών πειραματικών σχολείων μπορούν να μας διαβεβαιώσουν ότι τα σχολεία αυτά ήταν ανοικτά σε όλες τις κοινωνικές τάξεις.

Κατάλοιπα της πρόχειρης εκπαιδευτικής «μεταρρύθμισης», που ξεκίνησε από μια παραπαίουσα και φοβική Μεταπολίτευση και ολοκληρώθηκε με τον χειρότερο τρόπο από το ΠαΣοΚ, εξακολουθούν και υπάρχουν ακόμη. Η ιδεολογία της ισοπέδωσης, η επιβράβευση της ήσσονος προσπάθειας, η λαϊκίστικη άποψη ότι όλοι είμαστε ίσοι αλλά μερικοί είναι πιο ίσοι από τους άλλους και άλλα συναφή δεν αφάνισαν μόνο την οικονομία, άλλαξαν και τις εκπαιδευτικές, μορφωτικές αξίες. Κατάργησαν το ευγενικό δικαίωμα της άμιλλας, ευνόησαν την τσαπατσουλιά και την ημιμάθεια. Δύο παραδείγματα (από τον χώρο μου), που μάλλον θα ενοχλήσουν πολλούς, ανώνυμους και μη σχολιαστές!

Πρώτον: το διαβόητο ζήτημα των τόνων. Η κατάργησή τους ξεκίνησε και τελείωσε στα έδρανα μιας νυσταγμένης Βουλής, επί υπουργίας Νεοδημοκράτη, αν δεν σφάλλω. Εκτοτε όλοι είναι ευτυχείς. Ουδέποτε όμως μας εξήγησε κάποιος γιατί λ.χ. το λεγόμενο γλωσσικό πρόβλημα (που ελπίζω λύθηκε) είχε σχέση με τους τόνους! Ο «Ριζοσπάστης» της δεκαετίας του Τριάντα πολυτονικά τυπωνόταν. Ουδέποτε επίσης μας απέδειξαν ότι η κατάργηση των τόνων έκανε τη γλώσσα μας καλύτερη. Ή, να το θέσουμε αλλιώς, καμία μελέτη δεν έδειξε ότι οι ώρες που «εξοικονομήσαμε» με την εξάλειψη αυτού του «κακού» πήγαν σε καλό σκοπό! Φευ, ό,τι κερδίσαμε στο Δημοτικό το χάσαμε στο Γυμνάσιο, αφού το σεπτό υπουργείο εξακολουθεί να πιστεύει ότι όλα τα παιδιά του Γυμνασίου πρέπει, σώνει και καλά, να «μάθουν» Αρχαία. Αλλά Αρχαία χωρίς τους τόνους τους δεν γίνεται. Μονό σκοινί δεν φτάνει, διπλό περισσεύει. Το χειρότερο: η υπόθεση των τόνων (πέρα από τους επίμονα πολυτονικούς Ελύτη, Ρίτσο κ.ά.) έχει έρθει στη δικαιοδοσία αγράμματων και περίεργων ανθρώπων - σε λίγο θα έχει άποψη και η Χρυσή Αυγή!

Δεύτερον, η «μεταφραστική επανάσταση», δηλαδή η μαζική, υστερική, θα έλεγα, αντικατάσταση του πρωτοτύπου από μεταφράσεις για να μάθουμε τα αρχαία κείμενα καλύτερα, ευκολότερα, γρηγορότερα! Στη δεκαετία του '80 «σοφοί» δάσκαλοι και εκπαιδευτικοί αποφάσισαν πως η «Αντιγόνη» στο πρωτότυπο και η «Αντιγόνη» από μετάφραση (τυχαίο παράδειγμα) είναι ένα και το αυτό. Ή μάλλον η μεταφρασμένη «Αντιγόνη» είναι καλύτερη επειδή όλοι την καταλαβαίνουμε. Το ίδιο έγινε με τον Ομηρο, τους λυρικούς κτλ. Μεγάλο άλλοθι γι' αυτή την αλλαγή αποτέλεσε η μετάφραση του Ομήρου από τους σεβαστούς μου Καζαντζάκη - Κακριδή. Τα αποτελέσματα όμως δεν ήταν τα αναμενόμενα, γι' αυτό έκτοτε οι ομηρικές μεταφράσεις πάνε κι έρχονται στα σχολεία. Δεν είναι το θέμα μου, όμως, πιστεύω πως η μετάφραση των ΚΚ εξακολουθεί και παραμένει η πιο σωστή που διαθέτουμε. Το κυριότερο: είναι η μόνη που έχει συστήσει, προγραμματικά και ευδιάκριτα, ένα ιδιοφυές μεταφραστικό ιδίωμα - ασχέτως αν αρέσει ή όχι. Η μετάφραση αυτή, πιστεύω, θα μπορούσε να κατανοηθεί και να εκτιμηθεί μόνο από κάποιους που θα είχαν διδαχθεί τουλάχιστον μια ραψωδία στο πρωτότυπο. Αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών: τα παιδιά ούτε Αρχαία μαθαίνουν ούτε μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι τους προσφέρει μια επίπεδη και άνοστη μετάφραση ενός αρχιλόχειου ή σαπφικού αποσπάσματος.

Εύγε λοιπόν στους γονείς και στα παιδιά που επιμένουν αξιοκρατικά και συναγωνιστικά. Η δημοσιοϋπαλληλική ΟΛΜΕ, όμως, σε μια κακογραμμένη ανακοίνωση, παλαιάς κοπής, τα βλέπει όλα ως «μια ακραία έκδοση της αριστείας» (sic), ενώ, κατά την άποψή της, ο υποτιθέμενος διαχωρισμός των μαθητών είναι «ιδιότυπα ρατσιστικός». Θρηνολογεί μάλιστα επειδή οι εξετάσεις αυτές χάλασαν τον «οικογενειακό προγραμματισμό» των παιδιών... Θεέ και Κύριε! Τα 3.014 παιδιά ορφανά είναι; Ελπίζουμε να επανέλθουμε.

Ο κ. Γιώργης Γιατρομανωλάκης είναι καθηγητής Κλασικής Φιλολογίας και συγγραφέας.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 7, 2013)

Περίεργο κείμενο, που μπλέκει τρία ασύνδετα λίγο πολύ πράγματα. Υποθέτω πως συνδετικό νήμα είναι η αποφυγή της προσπάθειας στην εκπαίδευση. 

Στο πρώτο από τα τρία, συμφωνώ κατά το ήμισυ και βγάλε. Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μην υπάρχουν πραγματικά πρότυπα (δηλαδή με εξετάσεις), αλλά δεν συμφωνώ ότι τα πρότυπα με κλήρωση είναι σώνει και καλά ισοπεδωτικά. Θεωρητικά, η κλήρωση θα μπορούσε να δείξει αν ένα πρότυπο λειτουργεί σωστά ως πρότυπο, ανεβάζοντας το επίπεδο μιας αυθαίρετα επιλεγμένης ομάδας μαθητών. 

Στο δεύτερο από τα τρία, διαφωνώ, ως γνωστόν, παρότι ο Γιατρομανωλάκης είναι από τους λίγους αξιοπρεπείς επικριτές του μονοτονικού που ξέρω. Απορώ απλώς πώς δεν καταλαβαίνει το λογικό του σφάλμα: το ότι δεν έχει αποδειχθεί πως το μονοτονικό βοήθησε στη _βελτίωση _του γλωσσικού επιπέδου δεν είναι λόγος να επιστρέψει το πολυτονικό. Θα έπρεπε να αποδείξουν οι πολυτονιστές ότι _έβλαψε _το γλωσσικό επίπεδο το μονοτονικό για να επιχειρηματολογήσουν υπέρ των αγαπημένων τους πνευμάτων.

Στο τρίτο συμφωνώ ανεπιφύλακτα, εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα γιατί εμπίπτει στο μάθημα των αρχαίων η διδασκαλία αρχαίων κειμένων από μετάφραση. Για το μάθημα των αρχαίων ο Γιατρομανωλάκης έχει κάνει και τη μόνη ρεαλιστική πρόταση. Μάθημα πολυτελείας, επιλεγόμενο από το γυμνάσιο, και επιβραβευόμενο, μόνο για όσους έχουν την πετριά. Να μην αποκλείσουμε αυτούς που έχουν το μεράκι να ασχοληθούν, ούτε όμως να φορτώσουμε με γνώσεις αμφίβολης χρησιμότητας τον γενικό μαθητικό πληθυσμό. Σίγουρα δε, όχι να διδάσκουμε μεταφράσεις και να παριστάνουμε ότι διδάσκουμε αρχαία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2013)

π2 +3!


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2013)

Δεν ήξερα ότι επανήλθαν οι εξετάσεις στα πρότυπα/ πειραματικά. 
Βεβαίως, μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι αυτά τα σχολεία, ειδικά τα πειραματικά, αφού εφαρμόζουν πειραματικές μεθόδους διδασκαλίας, θα πρέπει να μπορούν να επιλέξουν το αντικείμενο των πειραματισμών τους. Όμως, όπως το θυμάμαι το πειραματικό της Πάτρας, παλιά, δεν εφάρμοζε καμιά πειραματική διδασκαλία, τις παραδοσιακές μεθόδους εφάρμοζε, με έξτρα φόρτο εργασίας για τους μαθητές. Επιπλέον, δεν ξέρω αν ποτέ εφαρμόστηκε στο σύνολο των σχολείων κανένα σύστημα που να προέκυψε από μελέτες στα πειραματικά σχολεία. Στο πρότυπο εντάξει, έκαναν περισσότερες ώρες αρχαία ή μαθηματικά, αλλά μόνο αυτό, περισσότερες ώρες, όχι διαφορετικές. Αλλά νόμιζα ότι αντικαταστάθηκαν από ειδικά σχολεία, όπως π.χ. το μουσικό γυμνάσιο, ε, έτσι και το κλασσικό γυμνάσιο. 

Το θέμα των τόνων κάνω ότι δεν το είδα. 

Σχετικά με τα αρχαία: η μετάφραση θα έπρεπε να είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για να μάθει ο μαθητής δυο πράγματα για την αρχαία γραμματεία. Και πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να υπήρχε ένα βιβλίο- ανθολόγιο με αποσπάσματα, όπως διδάσκονται τα νέα ελληνικά, παρά να διδάσκεται ολόκληρη η Οδύσσεια ή ολόκληρη η Κάθοδος των Μυρίων. Αποσπάσματα με πολύ αναλυτικές σημειώσεις και επεξηγήσεις και με ασκήσεις γύρω από το νόημα (κι όχι γύρω από τα λογοτεχνικά μπιχλιμπίδια της μετάφρασης). Και σιγά σιγά μέσα από αυτό το μάθημα, που είναι στην ουσία εξειδικευμένα νέα ελληνικά, να εισάγονται και λίγα γλωσσικά αρχαία. Γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουμε αποφασίσει αν τα αρχαία τα διδάσκουμε για την λογοτεχνική και ιστορική τους αξία ή για την γλωσσική. Και μη μου πει κανείς ότι από την Αντιγόνη του έμειναν τα βαθύτερα νοήματα- εγώ είχα μάθει απ'έξω τη γραμματική και το συντακτικό, από το φόβο μου ότι θα με ρωτήσουν τι μέρος του λόγου είναι μια τυχαία λέξη. Κι επειδή ήμουνα σκράπας περιωπής στο 15 είχα κολλήσει παρόλο το διάβασμα, που αν το έκανα αυτό το διάβασμα για τη φυσική θα είχα μπει πρώτη στο ΕΜΠ. Και τι μου έμεινε; Απολύτως τίποτα. Και τώρα που μεγάλωσα και έμαθα μερικές ξένες γλώσσες σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως να μην ήμουνα σκράπας, γιατί άμα κουτσά στραβά συνεννοούμαι στα γερμανικά που τη θεωρώ την πιο δύσκολη γλώσσα που έχω επιχειρήσει να μάθω, αλλά δεν ξέρω γρυ αρχαία, ούτε ήξερα ποτέ, κάτι φταίει με τη διδασκαλία, όχι με μένα. 

Και για να το γενικεύσουμε, ποτέ δε χώνεψα το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα _σκάσε και κολύμπα_. Ούτε κανένα άλλο σύστημα το οποίο προορίζεται για όσους τα πιάνουν με την πρώτη. Ο μόνος στόχος του συστήματος αυτού είναι να κάνει εύκολη τη ζωή του τεμπέλη δάσκαλου. Kι η διδασκαλία των αρχαίων έτσι είναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με τον Π2 και προσθέτω πως για το ότι δεν υπάρχει μελέτη που να αποδεικνύει αν ωφέλησε ή όχι το μονοτονικό, δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι δεν ωφέλησε, σημαίνει μόνο ότι κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε να φτιάξει μια μελέτη.

Να συμφωνήσω και με την SBE και να προσθέσω ότι είναι το πιο εύκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο να κάνεις ένα δύσκολο και γεμάτο γνώσεις και πληροφορίες εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Κι ο τρίχρονος ανιψιός μου μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 7, 2013)

Ως γονιός θα σας πω μόνο ότι ο λόγος που οι γονείς (μεταξύ των οποίων και πολλοί γνωστοί μου και μάλλον και εγώ σε 3 χρόνια) θέλουν τα παιδιά τους να περάσουν στα πρότυπα και πειραματικά είναι ότι είναι απογοητευμένοι από το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, από το δημόσιο σχολείο και τις αγκυλώσεις του εν γένει, από την εξύμνηση της μετριότητας και την έλλειψη κινήτρων σε δασκάλους και παιδιά. Θεωρούν δηλαδή ότι εφόσον δεν έχουν τα χρήματα να στείλουν τα παιδιά τους σε καλά ιδιωτικά, τουλάχιστον ας τους προσφέρουν ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούν. Γονείς είναι, αυτή είναι η δουλειά τους.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2013)

Υπάρχει κάποια βάση, όμως, Αζιμούθιε; Δηλαδή είιναι καλύτερα τα πρότυπα;
Ή πρόκειται απλώς για την ψευδαίσθηση ότι επειδή υπάρχει εμπόδιο στην είσοδο, οι εξετάσεις, θα είναι καλύτερα και μέσα;


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 7, 2013)

Υπάρχουν μαρτυρίες σοβαρών γονέων. Νομίζω ότι φτάνουν για την ώρα. 

Να πω μόνο για τη διαδικασία των εξετάσεων ότι μοιάζουν με τις Πανελλήνιες στο ότι τα θέματα δίνονται την ίδια ώρα σε όλα τα εξεταστικά κέντρα και ούτω καθεξής. Το λάθος που γίνεται για μένα είναι ότι, αντίθετα με τις Πανελλήνιες, σου δίνουν το δικαίωμα να κάνεις αίτηση μόνο σε ένα πρότυπο. Κάτι που σημαίνει ότι αν δεν περάσεις σε αυτό που έχεις επιλέξει, τότε φοιτάς αναγκαστικά στο συμβατικό δημόσιο σχολείο. Δεν περνάς στη δεύτερη, τρίτη, τέταρτη επιλογή σου. Αυτό έχει ως συνέπεια, μια επιπλέον πίεση σε γονείς και παιδιά και φυσικά μια τεράστια απογοήτευση όταν δεν περνάς στο σχολείο που θέλεις και διαβαίνεις την πόρτα του συμβατικού έπειτα. Εν τω μεταξύ, όπως είναι λογικό, δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να ξέρεις από πριν πόσες αιτήσεις έχουν γίνει ώστε να διαλέξεις το λιγότερο δημοφιλές, για παράδειγμα, που θα σου αυξήσει τις πιθανότητες εισόδου. 

Στα Ανάβρυτα που ήταν το πιο δημοφιλές, έγιναν 800 αιτήσεις περίπου για 81 θέσεις, αν θυμάμαι καλά από εκεί που το διάβαζα τις προάλλες.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2013)

Πολλά θέματα μαζί:
Εγώ νομίζω ότι οι μαρτυρίες γονέων δεν φτάνουν, γιατί αν θέλεις το παιδί σου να πάει στο σχολείο Α κι αυτό πάει εκεί, φυσικό είναι να έχεις θετική προδιάθεση για την επίδοσή του. Αλλά ας πούμε ότι φτάνουν. Κοιτάζοντας ποιοί είναι οι στόχοι λειτουργίας των προτύπων στο ιντερνέτιο, απογοητεύομαι γιατί οι στόχοι είναι αυτοί που θα έπρεπε να ισχύουν για κάθε σχολείο, κι αναρωτιέμαι μήπως θα έπρεπε να πιέζουμε ώστε όλα τα σχολεία να λειτουργούν με αυτό τον τρόπο - και πολλά ήδη λειτουργούν έτσι, όσο μπορούν.

Οι εξετάσεις είναι εξετάσεις γνώσεων ή εξετάσεις νοημοσύνης; Γιατί αν είναι το πρώτο κερδίζει όποιος έχει τον καλύτερο μικρό παπαγάλο ή το καλύτερο φροντιστήριο, και παραμένει η εκκρεμότητα της εκπαίδευσης παιδιών με υψηλή νοημοσύνη. 
Επίσης, αν μπεις στο πρότυπο και σταματήσεις να διαβάζεις γιατί έτσι γουστάρεις, το σχολείο μπορεί να σε διώξει και να πάρει τον επόμενο στη λίστα αναμονής (που το κάνουν σχεδόν όλα τα ιδιωτικά με "μεγάλες επιτυχίες") ;
Το λινκ που δίνω πιο πάνω λέει ότι ένας ακόμα στόχος των πρότυπων είναι η εκπαίδευση παιδιών με μαθησιακές δυσκολίες. Αυτό πως θα το πετύχουν; Θα κάνουν εξετάσεις και θα πάρουν τους χειρότερους;

Γενικά θα θεωρούσα πιο δίκαιο το σύστημα αν όλα τα παιδιά υποβάλλονταν σε τεστ νοημοσύνης στο σχολείο τους, και όσα έδειχναν ευφυΐα ενθαρρύνονταν να πάνε στο κοντινότερο πρότυπο. Από την άλλη, στη Φιλλανδία δεν υπάρχουν πρότυπα, ούτε ιδιωτικά σχολεία, όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί. 

Δεν ξέρω πώς είναι τώρα, αλλά στο κλασσικό πρότυπο της Πάτρας που ανέφερα πιο πάνω, όταν ήμουνα εγώ μαθήτρια, έκαναν π.χ. λατινικά από την πρώτη λυκείου, οπότε είναι αναμενόμενο στις εισαγωγικές να τα πηγαίνουν πολύ καλύτερα από τους μαθητές του κανονικού σχολείου που έκαναν ένα μόνο χρόνο λατινικά. Δηλαδή από κάποιο σημείο και μετά είναι αυτοεκπληρούμενη επιθυμία η επίδοση. 

Σχετικά με την τοποθεσία, δεν ξέρω πόσα πρότυπα έχει η Αθήνα, οι περισσότερες πόλεις όμως έχουν ένα, και δε νομίζω ότι θα ήθελε κανένας γονιός π.χ. στα Γιάννενα να έχει σαν εναλλακτική να πάει το παιδί του σχολείο στην Άρτα ή στην Κέρκυρα. Θεωρητικά επιλέγεις το πρότυπο που είναι πιο κοντά στο σπίτι σου, και δε γίνεται να είναι κοντά στο σπίτι σου και το Μαρούσι και το κέντρο της Αθήνας.

Τέλος, κάτι επίσης από τα σχολικά μου χρόνια: το ψώνιο με τα "ιστορικά" πρότυπα πρέπει να είναι ψώνιο της Αθήνας, γιατί έχω συναντήσει κόσμο που πήγαινε π.χ. στα Ανάβρυτα, και μάλιστα την εποχή που έμπαινες με κλήρωση, και έχουν καβαλήσει χοντρό καλάμι ότι πήγαν σε καλό σχολείο. Δεν θυμάμαι αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα πτήσης σε καλάμι με τα πρότυπα των Πατρών. Ίσως είναι μια ακόμα απόδειξη ότι στα μικρά μέρη ο κόσμος είναι πιο ισορροπημένος.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2013)

> Υπάρχουν μαρτυρίες σοβαρών γονέων. Νομίζω ότι φτάνουν *για την ώρα.*



Είπα αυτό και η εμπειρία μου έχοντας παιδιά στο σχολείο λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη πηγή πληροφόρησης από κάνα δυο σοβαρούς και ευφυείς γονείς που ξέρουν τι λένε και τι σημαίνει εκπαίδευση. Με άλλα λόγια, είναι καλύτερο το βίωμα του γονιού παρά το γενικό και αόριστο πρόγραμμα του σχολείου ή ο λόγος του διευθυντή. Φυσικά και δεν φτάνουν μόνο οι μαρτυρίες γονέων. 

Στα άλλα συμφωνώ, ιδιαίτερα σε αυτό που λες ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι ο στόχος όλων των σχολείων. Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι βρήκαν ένα ακόμα άλλοθι οι βαριεστημένοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι να μην κάνουν τη δουλειά τους και θα ακούσουμε και στο μέλλον, αν δεν την ακούμε ήδη, τις φράσεις: "Δεν είμαστε και πρότυπο!" ή "Αν θες καλύτερα, πήγαινε σε πρότυπο τον κανακάρη σου!" και άλλα τέτοια ωραία.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 8, 2013)

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι συμφωνώ με την εισαγωγή με εξετάσεις παρότι που κατά κάποιο τρόπο με βολεύει μια και η κόρη μου θέλει να πάει στο εδώ πειραματικό γυμνάσιο και θεωρεί ότι έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες με τις εξετάσεις παρά με κλήρωση, διότι είναι λέει άτυχη). Άκουσα, έμαθα και διάβασα διάφορα σχετικά, αλλά αυτό που μου ακούστηκε πειστικό και έχει να κάνει με το ξεκίνημα του Γιατρομανωλάκη είναι ότι η τεράστια ζήτηση για τα πειραματικά της Αθήνας σχετίζεται με την αύξηση των διδάκτρων στα ιδιωτικά σχολεία ή τέλος πάντων με την ύφεση που κάνει τα δίδακτρα απλησίαστα. Σου λέει ο άλλος, αφού δεν μπορώ να στείλω το παιδί στο καλό ιδιωτικό, θα κοιτάξω να το χώσω στο Πρότυπο.

Δεν έχω πειστεί όμως κατά πόσο είναι όντως καλύτερα τα πρότυπα/πειραματικά on the long run.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2013)

Όπως είπα, ειδικά αυτά που λέει το λινκ που έδωσα ότι στοχεύει το υπουργείο είναι τα εντελώς ελάχιστα και σίγουρα κάποια γενικά δημόσια ήδη εκπληρώνουν τα ίδια ελάχιστα και άνετα θα μπορούσαν να αναβαθμιστούν και επίσημα. Δεν θεωρώ υπερβολικό στόχο το να θέλουμε π.χ. να γίνει το 30% των σχολείων _σαν τα πρότυπα_ (αλλά χωρίς εξετάσεις). 

Σε κάποια πράγματα βέβαια έχουμε πολύ μέλλον. Ελπίζω ο πανικός που τους έχει πιάσει όλους ότι θα απολυθούν θα δουλέψει κάπως. 

ΥΓ Φυσικά υπάρχουν κι αλλού χειρότερα. Κουβέντιαζα με μια δασκάλα σε αγγλικό σχολείο και μου έλεγε ότι μέχρι πέρσι το σχολείο έπαιρνε 90Κ το χρόνο για έξοδα από το κράτος, και από φέτος παίρνουν 8Κ. Έχουν περικόψει τα πάντα στο σχολείο. Όχι πως όταν έκαναν εκδρομές και επισκέψεις σε μουσεία ξεστραβώνονταν οι μαθητές, αλλά υπήρχε ελπίδα ότι ίσως ξεστραβωθεί ένας.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 8, 2013)

Επειδή εγώ ένα απλό δημόσιο γυμνασιολύκειο Δραπετσώνας τελείωσα, κι επειδή ομολογώ ότι δεν διάβασα τον κανονισμό που διέπει την σύσταση και τη λειτουργία αυτών των σχολείων, η λέξη _πειραματικό_ τι ακριβώς σημαίνει; Ότι πειραματίζονται πάνω σε καινούργια γνωστικά αντικείμενα και μεθόδους διδασκαλίας; Ότι παρατηρούν τα αποτελέσματα που έχουν στους μαθητές; Και τα συμπεράσματα που βγαίνουν τι γίνονται; Τα κάνει κάποιος κάτι (πχ βοηθούν στην βελτίωση των μπασκλάς δημόσιων ή μη πρότυπων ιδιωτικών) ή ναχαμεναλέγαμε απλώς βοηθήσαμε μερικούς ευφυείς μαθητές καταδικάζοντας τους υπόλοιπους σ' ό,τι γράφει η μοίρα τους και η εκάστοτε εκπαιδευτική μεταρρύθμιση of the day;

ΥΓ. Εννοείται ότι η καυστικότητα και η δριμύτητα του ανωτέρω σχολίου δεν απευθύνεται ούτε στους μαθητές αυτών των σχολείων, ούτε στους γονείς τους, ούτε, φυσικά στους δασκάλους τους. Απευθύνεται στην πολιτεία και δη το αρμόδιο υπουργείο.
Αν πάλι ρωτάω ανοησίες, συμπαθάτε με.
ΥΓ. Όπως θα ξέρουν όσοι έχουν διαβάσει έστω και ελάχιστες τοποθετήσεις μου, το ζητούμενο για μένα προφανώς δεν είναι η εξίσωση προς τα κάτω, αλλά το αντίθετό της. Πράγμα που συχνά με φέρνει σε έντονη αντιπαράθεση με "δικούς μου" ανθρώπους, καθώς απεχθάνομαι αθεράπευτα την ιδεολογία της ήσσονος προσπάθειας. Αλλά αυτή είναι άλλη συζήτηση. :)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 8, 2013)

Μπέρνι, για παράδειγμα έχουν ένα σύστημα όπου για κάθε μάθημα υπάρχει ξεχωριστή αίθουσα, π.χ. αίθουσα βιολογίας, αίθουσα φυσικοχημείας κλπ. Ή έχουν ένα σύστημα με ομίλους (θεατρικό, φιλαναγνωσίας, γαλλικής φιλολογίας, μαθηματικών) το οποίο θεωρητικά είναι ανοιχτό σε όλα τα σχολεία της πόλης, αλλά πρακτικά ποιος θα παίρνει το λεωφορείο να πηγαίνει στο κατά τόπους πειραματικό; 
Δες αυτό π.χ. που τόχω πρόχειρο.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 8, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Μπέρνι, για παράδειγμα έχουν ένα σύστημα όπου για κάθε μάθημα υπάρχει ξεχωριστή αίθουσα, π.χ. αίθουσα βιολογίας, αίθουσα φυσικοχημείας κλπ. Ή έχουν ένα σύστημα με ομίλους (θεατρικό, φιλαναγνωσίας, γαλλικής φιλολογίας, μαθηματικών) το οποίο θεωρητικά είναι ανοιχτό σε όλα τα σχολεία της πόλης, αλλά πρακτικά ποιος θα παίρνει το λεωφορείο να πηγαίνει στο κατά τόπους πειραματικό;
> Δες αυτό π.χ. που τόχω πρόχειρο.



Ναι, ναι, τα ξέρω αυτά. Και σ' ευχαριστώ για την παραπομπή. Και ο καλός μου έχει τελειώσει το πειραματικό της Θεσσαλονίκης. Το ερώτημά μου ήταν: αν και σε τι βοηθούν ευρύτερα το όλο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα της χώρας, αν ο στόχος τους δεν είναι η δημιουργία μιας ιδιότυπης ελίτ. Και, επαναλαμβάνω: δεν είμαι της προς τα κάτω εξίσωσης. Απλώς θα ήθελα να δω κάποια (αν όχι όλα) από αυτά τα, όντως, πολύ ωραία πράγματα σε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα σχολεία. Δατς ολ! :)

υγ. Θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου, καθηγητή μέσης εκπαίδευσης, να λέει πόσο του άρεσε κάθε διδάσκων να είχε τη δική του αίθουσα, που θα την εξόπλιζε με τα σύνεργα του αντικειμένου του και θα τη διακοσμούσε με το προσωπικό του γούστο, και τα παιδιά θα πήγαιναν εκεί για το κάθε μάθημα αντί να έχουν μία τάξη όπου μπαίνει ο ένας καθηγητής μετά τον άλλο και κάποιοι του έλεγαν ότι λέει αμερικανιές. Εδώ είχαμε κοτζάμ σχολική βιβλιοθήκη -σπουδαία υπόθεση για τα μαθητικά μου χρόνια- και για κάποιο λόγο δεν μας επέτρεπαν να τη χρησιμοποιούμε! Είχαμε εξοπλισμένο χημείο, αμφιθέατρο - αίθουσα μουσικής και εκδηλώσεων. Τι χρησιμοποιούσαμε απ' όλα αυτά; Τίποτα! Τέλος πάντων, αρκετά εξέτρεψα τη συζήτηση... Συμπαθάτε με :blush:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Επειδή εγώ ένα απλό δημόσιο γυμνασιολύκειο Δραπετσώνας τελείωσα, κι επειδή ομολογώ ότι δεν διάβασα τον κανονισμό που διέπει την σύσταση και τη λειτουργία αυτών των σχολείων, η λέξη _πειραματικό_ τι ακριβώς σημαίνει;


Στο σχολείο που πήγαινα, αν και δεν ήταν πειραματικό, κάναμε φυσική με το βιβλίο Φυσικής που χρησιμοποιούσε και το πειραματικό της περιοχής μας. Ήταν άλλο βιβλίο από αυτό που έκαναν τα υπόλοιπα σχολεία, κακομεταφρασμένο. Για να είμαι δίκαιη, θα ήταν αποτελεσματικό αν χρησιμοποιούσαμε το εργαστήριο (που είχαμε), γιατί σκοπός του συγκεκριμένου βιβλίου ήταν η διδασκαλία της φυσικής μέσω της παρατήρησης πειραμάτων, και όχι μέσω της ανάγνωσης της θεωρίας. Αλλά φευ, κλειδωμένο το εργαστήριο, να μαζεύει σκόνη.

Περιττό να σας πω ότι όσοι δεν κάναμε φροντιστήριο πατώσαμε στη δευτέρα λυκείου στη Φυσική, γιατί ο καθηγητής μας ήταν φριχτός και δεν τον πολυενδιέφερε να μας δώσει και εξηγήσεις, γιατί «αυτά θα τα κάνετε στο φροντιστήριο ούτως ή άλλως». Μετά που αρχίσαμε όλοι αναγκαστικά (και εξαιτίας του) ιδιαίτερα, συνήλθε κάπως το πράμα.


Για τη διδασκαλία των αρχαίων κειμένων στα σχολεία, δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβα καλά τι λέει ο Γιατρομανωλάκης, αλλά δεν συμφωνώ με την άποψη που λέει «ή από το πρωτότυπο ή τίποτα». Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό που διδάσκεται η Αντιγόνη σε μετάφραση, και θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο αν διδασκόταν όπως τα λογοτεχνικά έργα στο πλαίσιο των Κειμένων Ελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας - και αν δεν βαριόντουσαν οι φιλόλογοι, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. 

Σίγουρα είναι καλύτερο αν έχεις πρόσβαση και στο πρωτότυπο κείμενο, και σίγουρα χάνει η μετάφραση στη Νέα Ελληνική, ωστόσο αυτό ισχύει για όλη τη μεταφρασμένη λογοτεχνία. Αν περιμέναμε να έχουμε επαφή με τη λογοτεχνία μόνο από το πρωτότυπο, οι περισσότεροι δεν θα είχαμε διαβάσει ποτέ Ντοστογιέφσκι. 

Κάπου εδώ θα σας έλεγα ότι θα προτιμούσα να διδάσκονταν τα αρχαία ελληνικά στα σχολεία ως μάθημα επιλογής και όπως διδάσκονται και οι ξένες γλώσσες, όχι ως συνέχεια της Νεοελληνικής, γιατί θα ήταν ευκολότερο, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα με πάρετε με τις πέτρες :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2013)

Μαρίνε, ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα το οποίο χωρίς αξιολογήσεις και στατιστικά δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί. 

Από την άλλη, οι πολλές επιτυχίες πολλών ιδιωτικών οφείλονται νομίζω σε δύο πράγματα: το ένα ότι διώχνουν κόσμο, όπως είπα πιο πάνω. Ή όπως το είχε πει ένας διευθυντής ιδιωτικού σε μια συνέντευξη: _βοηθάμε το παιδί να ανακαλύψει και να ακολουθήσει την κλίση του- κι αν εξακολουθεί να μην μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί τις ευκαιρίες που του προσφέρομε δεν διστάζουμε να του συστήσουμε κάποιο καταλληλότερο σχολικό περιβάλλον_. Πολύ κομψά ειπωμένο. 
Το άλλο, ότι υπάρχει ένα ποσοστό γονιών, από αυτούς με κάποια σχετική οικονομική άνεση για να χρηματοδοτούν τις δραστηριότητες του παιδιού τους, που δίνουν μεγάλη αξία στη μόρφωση και έχουν παιδί με κάποιες ικανότητες και πιέζουν, πιέζουν, πιέζουν- οι tiger moms εν δράσει. Έτσι μπορεί ο ηλίθιος να μη γίνεται πρώτος μαθητής, αλλά ο καλός μαθητής γίνεται άριστος.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μαρίνε ενδιαφέρον ερώτημα το οποίο χωρίς αξιολογήσεις και στατιστικά δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό που είχα κατά νου λέγοντας ότι «δεν έχω πειστεί όμως κατά πόσο είναι όντως καλύτερα τα πρότυπα/πειραματικά on the long run» δεν μετριέται ούτε με αξιολογήσεις ούτε με στατιστικά. (Αν και υπάρχει ένα κομμάτι του που μετριέται, ότι δηλαδή πολύ μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει ο δάσκαλος παρά το σύστημα --και ούτε γιαυτό είμαι σίγουρος καν). Αυτό που είχα στο μυαλό μου είναι, ας πούμε, ο βαθμός επιτυχούς κοινωνικοποίησης: η προβληματική ψυχολογία των σούπερ επιτυχημένων απόφοιτων της τάδε Σχολής Χωραΐτη, π.χ. Εγώ έκανα δημοτικό σε ένα μοντεσοριανό, αρκετά χάι σοσάιτι· γυμνάσιο σε ένα δημόσιο, με πληθυσμό μικτό μια και γειτόνευε τόσο με τις εργατικές πολυκατοικίες της Κάτω Κηφισιάς όσο και με τις μικροαστικές πολυκατοικίες των Αιγυπτιωτών, αλλά με χαρακτήρα περισσότερο εργατικό θα έλεγα· και λύκειο σε Κλασικό, όπου όμως έμπαινες με κλήρωση και όπου επίσης συνυπήρχαν γόνοι δικηγόρων με Κυψελιώτες της δεκαετίας του '80. Ε λοιπόν, από τη μια οι μεγάλες φιλίες μου προέκυψαν στο λύκειο κυρίως, απ' την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι στη ζωή, ας πούμε, λόγου χάριν στο πώς τα έβγαλα πέρα στο στρατό, περισσότερο με βοήθησαν οι γυμνασιακές εμπειρίες μου. Συν ότι αποφασιστική ώθηση στη στροφή μου προς την ιστορία ως επιστήμη και ως επάγγελμα (που θάλεγε κι ο Σοπενάουερ) έδωσε μια καθηγήτριά μου στο Γυμνάσιο, η κυρία Προεστοπούλου καλή της ώρα.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2013)

> ευκαιρίες



Η μεγάλη θλίψη και καημός μου είναι αυτή η λέξη ακριβώς. Αθλήματα, θεατρικό εργαστήρι, φιλαναγνωσία, εργαστήρια, αυτές τις ευκαιρίες προσφέρουν τα ιδιωτικά, τα οποία προς το παρόν δεν μπορώ να πλησιάσω. Δεν προσφέρουν καλύτερους μαθητές ή καλύτερους δασκάλους απαραίτητα (αν και υπάρχει ένας έλεγχος οπωσδήποτε), αλλά προσφέρουν ευκαιρίες να ανακαλύψει το παιδί την κλίση του και μετά να ενισχυθεί με άλλα μαθήματα από τους γονείς του ή το ίδιο το σχολείο. Προσφέρουν μια τραπεζαρία για να τρώνε τα παιδιά και όχι στα θρανία, προσφέρουν ένα υγιές και ήρεμο σχολικό περιβάλλον με αντιμετώπιση των ιδιαίτερα αυξημένων κρουσμάτων βίας εν τη γενέσει τους και όχι μέσα από φοβικές γραφειοκρατικές και "κουκουλωτικές" διαδικασίες. Προσφέρουν μια τάξη με εύρυθμη και οργανωμένη λειτουργία και όχι μια τάξη όπου ένα βίαιο, υπερκινητικό παιδί χαλάει την εικόνα της τάξης (order) για τους υπόλοιπους. Αφήστε με, γιατί φορτώνω... 

Ως πρόεδρος του Συλλόγου Γονέων φέτος και άλλο 1,5 έτος στο Δ.Σ. βλέπω και μάχομαι κάθε μέρα με τέρατα... Να σημειώσω δε ότι ως αρκετά δραστήριος Σύλλογος προσφέρουμε εξωσχολικές δραστηριότητες στα παιδιά και αυτές είναι: δημιουργική ανάγνωση/γραφή, θεατρική αγωγή, μπάσκετ, σκάκι, ζωγραφική. Όλα από ικανούς και επαγγελματίες δασκάλους. 

Το ερώτημά μου είναι: Πόσα από αυτά θα έπρεπε να προσφέρει το σχολείο μέσα στις ώρες διδασκαλίας; 

Μπορεί να είναι και ρητορικό, γιατί ξέρω την απάντηση, αλλά αν θέλετε απαντάτε. 

Επομένως, για να ξαναγυρίσω στο θέμα, αν τα πρότυπα προσφέρουν *ευκαιρίες* τότε θα απαιτούσα να γίνουν όλα πρότυπα, όπως πολύ σωστά λέει και η Μπέρνι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Γυμνάσιο σε ένα δημόσιο, με πληθυσμό μικτό μια και γειτόνευε τόσο με τις εργατικές πολυκατοικίες της Κάτω Κηφισιάς όσο και με τις μικροαστικές πολυκατοικίες των Αιγυπτιωτών, αλλά με χαρακτήρα περισσότερο εργατικό θα έλεγα.


Αγία Κυριακή και ξερό ψωμί!


----------



## Marinos (Apr 8, 2013)

Κι εσείς του 2ου Κηφισιάς; (τα έχω ξεχάσει· και 4ο δημοτικό, νομίζω...)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2013)

Εγώ είμαι πρόσφατη μεταγραφή. Αλλά ο περισσότερος κόσμος αγνοεί ότι η Κηφισιά έχει εργατικά κλπ. Κι όπως λέει ένας γείτονάς μου: «Εμείς εδώ είμαστε το Αιγάλεω της Κηφισιάς.»


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2013)

bernardina said:


> υγ. Θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου, καθηγητή μέσης εκπαίδευσης, να λέει πόσο του άρεσε κάθε διδάσκων να είχε τη δική του αίθουσα, που θα την εξόπλιζε με τα σύνεργα του αντικειμένου του και θα τη διακοσμούσε με το προσωπικό του γούστο, και τα παιδιά θα πήγαιναν εκεί για το κάθε μάθημα αντί να έχουν μία τάξη όπου μπαίνει ο ένας καθηγητής μετά τον άλλο και κάποιοι του έλεγαν ότι λέει αμερικανιές. Εδώ είχαμε κοτζάμ σχολική βιβλιοθήκη -σπουδαία υπόθεση για τα μαθητικά μου χρόνια- και για κάποιο λόγο δεν μας επέτρεπαν να τη χρησιμοποιούμε! Είχαμε εξοπλισμένο χημείο, αμφιθέατρο - αίθουσα μουσικής και εκδηλώσεων. Τι χρησιμοποιούσαμε απ' όλα αυτά; Τίποτα! Τέλος πάντων, αρκετά εξέτρεψα τη συζήτηση... Συμπαθάτε με :blush:




Κι εμείς τα είχαμε όλα αυτά, γιατί το σχολείο μας ήταν κάποτε πρότυπο. Για κάποιον λόγο, αφού αποχαρακτηρίστηκε, σταμάτησαν να λειτουργούν όλα αυτά.



Palavra said:


> Κάπου εδώ θα σας έλεγα ότι θα προτιμούσα να διδάσκονταν τα αρχαία ελληνικά στα σχολεία ως μάθημα επιλογής και όπως διδάσκονται και οι ξένες γλώσσες, όχι ως συνέχεια της Νεοελληνικής, γιατί θα ήταν ευκολότερο, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα με πάρετε με τις πέτρες.



Εγώ το 'χω πει αυτό καμμιά 100στη φορές, μόνο εδώ μέσα.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2013)

Δεν είναι το νήμα κατάλληλο γι' αυτό και γκριζάρω... Αλλά δεν κατανοώ αυτό το σχόλιο της Παλ και με ενδιαφέρει η άποψή της. Οι πρώτες ερωτήσεις που μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό είναι "Γιατί; Είναι εντελώς ξένη γλώσσα και από άλλο τόπο; Ή μήπως άλλο εννοεί;" 



> Κάπου εδώ θα σας έλεγα ότι θα προτιμούσα να διδάσκονταν τα αρχαία ελληνικά στα σχολεία ως μάθημα επιλογής και όπως διδάσκονται και οι ξένες γλώσσες, όχι ως συνέχεια της Νεοελληνικής, γιατί θα ήταν ευκολότερο, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα με πάρετε με τις πέτρες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Κάπου εδώ θα σας έλεγα ότι θα προτιμούσα να διδάσκονταν τα αρχαία ελληνικά στα σχολεία ως μάθημα επιλογής και όπως διδάσκονται και οι ξένες γλώσσες, όχι ως συνέχεια της Νεοελληνικής, γιατί θα ήταν ευκολότερο, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα με πάρετε με τις πέτρες.





Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ το 'χω πει αυτό καμμιά 100στη φορές, μόνο εδώ μέσα.


Αν πάντως προτείνετε να διδάσκονται τα αρχαία ως *συνέχεια* της Νεοελληνικής, θα σας πάρουμε και τους δυο με τις πέτρες. :)

(Σήμερα προλαβαίνω μόνο χιούμορ να κάνω.)

Και μια και μπήκε και ο Άζι στην κουβέντα: Όχι σαν ξένη γλώσσα με την έννοια ότι είναι μια ζωντανή ομιλούμενη γλώσσα που μαθαίνουμε για να συνεννοηθούμε με ζωντανούς ανθρώπους. Όχι, δεν πρέπει να τη μαθαίνουμε έτσι. Αυτή είναι μια γνωστή λανθασμένη διατύπωση. Σαν νεκρή ιστορική γλώσσα με πολλά στοιχεία για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τη γλώσσα που μιλάμε (την ιστορία της κτλ), ναι — έτσι να τη μάθουμε. Με όμορφο τρόπο, όχι απωθητικό. Και με βαθύτατη αποϊδεολογικοποιημένη κατανόηση των ομοιοτήτων και των διαφορών από τη σημερινή γλώσσα μας.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Γιατρομανωλάκης Γιώργης
> 
> Δεύτερον, η «μεταφραστική επανάσταση», δηλαδή η μαζική, υστερική, θα έλεγα, αντικατάσταση του πρωτοτύπου από μεταφράσεις για να μάθουμε τα αρχαία κείμενα καλύτερα, ευκολότερα, γρηγορότερα! Στη δεκαετία του '80 «σοφοί» δάσκαλοι και εκπαιδευτικοί αποφάσισαν πως η «Αντιγόνη» στο πρωτότυπο και η «Αντιγόνη» από μετάφραση (τυχαίο παράδειγμα) είναι ένα και το αυτό. Ή μάλλον η μεταφρασμένη «Αντιγόνη» είναι καλύτερη επειδή όλοι την καταλαβαίνουμε. Το ίδιο έγινε με τον Ομηρο, τους λυρικούς κτλ. Μεγάλο άλλοθι γι' αυτή την αλλαγή αποτέλεσε η μετάφραση του Ομήρου από τους σεβαστούς μου Καζαντζάκη - Κακριδή. Τα αποτελέσματα όμως δεν ήταν τα αναμενόμενα, γι' αυτό έκτοτε οι ομηρικές μεταφράσεις πάνε κι έρχονται στα σχολεία. Δεν είναι το θέμα μου, όμως, πιστεύω πως η μετάφραση των ΚΚ εξακολουθεί και παραμένει η πιο σωστή που διαθέτουμε. Το κυριότερο: είναι η μόνη που έχει συστήσει, προγραμματικά και ευδιάκριτα, ένα ιδιοφυές μεταφραστικό ιδίωμα - ασχέτως αν αρέσει ή όχι. Η μετάφραση αυτή, πιστεύω, θα μπορούσε να κατανοηθεί και να εκτιμηθεί μόνο από κάποιους που θα είχαν διδαχθεί τουλάχιστον μια ραψωδία στο πρωτότυπο. Αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών: τα παιδιά ούτε Αρχαία μαθαίνουν ούτε μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι τους προσφέρει μια επίπεδη και άνοστη μετάφραση ενός αρχιλόχειου ή σαπφικού αποσπάσματος.





pidyo said:


> Στο τρίτο συμφωνώ ανεπιφύλακτα, εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα γιατί εμπίπτει στο μάθημα των αρχαίων η διδασκαλία αρχαίων κειμένων από μετάφραση. Για το μάθημα των αρχαίων ο Γιατρομανωλάκης έχει κάνει και τη μόνη ρεαλιστική πρόταση. Μάθημα πολυτελείας, επιλεγόμενο από το γυμνάσιο, και επιβραβευόμενο, μόνο για όσους έχουν την πετριά. Να μην αποκλείσουμε αυτούς που έχουν το μεράκι να ασχοληθούν, ούτε όμως να φορτώσουμε με γνώσεις αμφίβολης χρησιμότητας τον γενικό μαθητικό πληθυσμό. Σίγουρα δε, όχι να διδάσκουμε μεταφράσεις και να παριστάνουμε ότι διδάσκουμε αρχαία.



Εμένα πάλι μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο χρήσιμη η όσο γίνεται ευρύτερη γνωριμία με τα αρχαία κείμενα μέσω μετάφρασης από την εμβάθυνση στα μυστικά των αρχαίων --για όσους δεν έχουν την πετριά δηλαδή. Αν μη τι άλλο, να βλέπουν τα παιδιά τι έγραφε ο Πλάτωνας και ο Αριστοτέλης για να κρατούν μικρό καλάθι στη συνέχεια όταν ακούν ότι είχαν ανακαλύψει τις ακτίνες λέιζερ ή έπαιρναν γνώση από εξωγήινους.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν πάντως προτείνετε να διδάσκονται τα αρχαία ως *συνέχεια* της Νεοελληνικής, θα σας πάρουμε και τους δυο με τις πέτρες. :)


Έλα, έλα, αφού κατάλαβες τι εννοούσα 


nickel said:


> Όχι σαν ξένη γλώσσα με την έννοια ότι είναι μια ζωντανή ομιλούμενη γλώσσα που μαθαίνουμε για να συνεννοηθούμε με ζωντανούς ανθρώπους. Όχι, δεν πρέπει να τη μαθαίνουμε έτσι. Αυτή είναι μια γνωστή λανθασμένη διατύπωση. Σαν νεκρή ιστορική γλώσσα με πολλά στοιχεία για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τη γλώσσα που μιλάμε (την ιστορία της κτλ), ναι — έτσι να τη μάθουμε. Με όμορφο τρόπο, όχι απωθητικό. Και με βαθύτατη αποϊδεολογικοποιημένη κατανόηση των ομοιοτήτων και των διαφορών από τη σημερινή γλώσσα μας.


Ναι, όλα αυτά, και κάτι ακόμα: τα χαρακτηριστικά των αρχαίων ελληνικών που δεν υπάρχουν στα νέα με την ίδια μορφή (π.χ. το απαρέμφατο) δεν πρέπει να διδάσκονται κτγμ όπως σήμερα, ως κάτι το *αυτονόητο*, κάτι που θα έπρεπε να το ξέρει ένας φυσικός ομιλητής της Νέας Ελληνικής. Αυτό εννοώ λέγοντας «ως ξένη γλώσσα».



Marinos said:


> Εμένα πάλι μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο χρήσιμη η όσο γίνεται ευρύτερη γνωριμία με τα αρχαία κείμενα μέσω μετάφρασης από την εμβάθυνση στα μυστικά των αρχαίων --για όσους δεν έχουν την πετριά δηλαδή. Αν μη τι άλλο, να βλέπουν τα παιδιά τι έγραφε ο Πλάτωνας και ο Αριστοτέλης για να κρατούν μικρό καλάθι στη συνέχεια όταν ακούν ότι είχαν ανακαλύψει τις ακτίνες λέιζερ ή έπαιρναν γνώση από εξωγήινους.


Ναι, κι αυτό :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2013)

Μαρίνε, η κοινωνικοποίηση είναι μεγάλο ζήτημα. Κι όπως είπα πιο πάνω διαφέρει από την Αθήνα στην επαρχία. Δεν έχω συναντήσει πολλούς συντοπίτες μου που καυχώνται για το σχολείο τους, αλλά έχω συναντήσει πολλούς Αθηναίους που το κάνουν μεγάλο ζήτημα. Αφού να σκεφτείς για πολλά χρόνια νόμιζα ότι η Βαρβάκειος είναι ιδιωτικό σχολείο λουξ, γιατί αυτή την εντύπωση έδιναν οι απόφοιτοι που είχα συναντήσει :twit:
Εγώ πήγα σε ιδιωτικό δημοτικό και δημόσιο γυμνάσιο/ λύκειο, αλλά επειδή είχα γονείς με κοινωνικές φιλοδοξίες, έκανα πολλά εξωσχολικά ελιτίστικα (με τα μέτρα της εποχής και της περιοχής, πάντα), και οι παρέες μου ήταν κυρίως από τα εξωσχολικά, που ήμουν άλλος άνθρωπος. Στο σχολείο με έβαλαν μόνη στο τελευταίο θρανίο, γιατί ήμουνα ψηλή και περίσσευα, και με ξέχασαν. Θρανίο μοιράστηκα στην τρίτη λυκείου και τρίτη γυμνασίου (στην τρίτη γυμνασίου μου είπε μια γειτόνισσά μας να πω ψέμματα ότι δε βλέπω γιατί φοράω γυαλιά και με βάλανε πρώτο θρανίο κι αμέσως οι βαθμοί ανέβηκαν, απόδειξη της τεμπελιάς των καθηγητών).  Δεν έχω καθόλου καλές αναμνήσεις από το γυμνάσιο, μόνο από το λύκειο. 

Μπέρνη, αίθουσες με εξοπλισμό είχαμε κι εμείς- χημείο, αίθουσα βιολογίας, με μικροσκόπια και βουνά έντομα συντηρημένα και δείγματα μέσα σε γυαλιά για παρατήρηση, βιβλιοθήκη, εκθεσιακό χώρο που κάναμε εκθέσεις περιέργως (το μόνο που δούλευε) γυμναστήριο με πλήρη εξοπλισμό ενόργανης γυμναστικής που δε χρησιμοποιούσε κανείς, αποδυτήρια με λουτήρες κλπ (που η γυμνάστρια τα κλείδωσε κι ησύχασε), βοτανικό κήπο και εξωτερικό αμφιθέατρο με κερκίδες. Κι όλα αυτά σε ένα κτίριο εντελώς μπαουχάους με άψογη αισθητική και με απόλυτη εκμετάλλευση του φυσικού φωτός κλπ. Και τι έγινε; Μία φορά πήγαμε στο χημείο και κάναμε πειράματα. Κι όταν τελείωσα εγώ το σχολείο, ξηλώσανε το αποδυτήρια και τις τουαλέτες και τις βιβλιοθήκες και τα χημεία και τα κάνανε ανήλιαγες αίθουσες διδασκαλίας. Το τσιμεντώσανε από παντού το σχολείο, ξηλώσανε και τον κήπο και τον κάνανε χώρο για μπάζα,το περιλάβανε κι οι γκραφιτάδες και γράψανε στους τοίχους την αγάπη τους για την Παναχαϊκή, nuestra familia, να ξυπνάω το πρωί όποτε είμαι Πάτρα και να βλέπω τις κοκκινόμαυρες μουτζούρες, οι αθεόφοβοι, πώς φτάσανε στον δεύτερο χωρίς σκαλωσιά 

Σχετικά με τις ευκαιρίες που λέει ο Άζι: εγώ θεωρώ ότι από άποψη εκπαίδευσης έχω βιογραφικό που δεν του λείπει τίποτα, αλλά δεν θεώρησα ποτέ ότι είχα "ευκαιρίες". Οι ευκαιρίες δεν έχουν σχέση με τις επιδόσεις στη μάθηση. Οι γνωστοί μου που είχαν "ευκαιρίες" τις είχαν από τους γονείς τους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό εννοώ λέγοντας «ως ξένη γλώσσα».


Κάτι παρόμοιο εννοούν, φαντάζομαι, όλοι όταν λένε να τα διδάσκουμε σαν ξένη γλώσσα, αλλά είναι άκρως παρεξηγήσιμο, λες και θα έχει πρακτική εφαρμογή (πόσους διερμηνείς αρχαίων θα προσλάβει φέτος το υπουργείο εξωτερικών;).


----------



## Marinos (Apr 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μαρίνε, η κοινωνικοποίηση είναι μεγάλο ζήτημα. Κι όπως είπα πιο πάνω διαφέρει από την Αθήνα στην επαρχία. Δεν έχω συναντήσει πολλούς συντοπίτες μου που καυχωνται για το σχολέιο τους, αλλά έχω συναντησει πολλούς Αθηναίους που το κάνουν μεγάλο ζήτημα. Αφού να σκεφτείς για πολλά χρόνια νόμιζα ότι η Βαρβάκειος έιναι ιδιωτικό σχολέιο λουξ, γιατί αυτή την εντύπωση έδιναν οι απόφοιτοι που είχα συναντήσει :twit:


Α ναι, αυτό το έχουν οι Αθηναίοι. Και όχι μόνο με τα σχολεία: είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να γνωρίσεις άνθρωπο που μεγάλωσε ξερωγώ στην Κυψέλη το '50 ή το '60 και να μη σου πει για τις φοβερές εμπειρίες που συνεπαγόταν το να είσαι Κυψελιώτης, για τα θρυλικά σφαιριστήρια της Φωκίωνος Νέγρη, για την ψαγμένη χρυσή νεολαία που δεν είχε όμοιό της και ούτω καθεξής.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Α ναι, αυτό το έχουν οι Αθηναίοι. Και όχι μόνο με τα σχολεία: είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να γνωρίσεις άνθρωπο που μεγάλωσε ξερωγώ στην Κυψέλη το '50 ή το '60 και να μη σου πει για τις φοβερές εμπειρίες που συνεπαγόταν το να είσαι Κυψελιώτης, για τα θρυλικά σφαιριστήρια της Φωκίωνος Νέγρη, για την ψαγμένη χρυσή νεολαία που δεν είχε όμοιό της και ούτω καθεξής.



 Έχω ακούσει κάτι λίγα από τον πατέρα μου, που είναι Αθηναίος της παλιάς Αθήνας, αλλά όχι αρκετά για να θέλω να τον δείρω για την υπερβολή.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κάτι παρόμοιο εννοούν, φαντάζομαι, όλοι όταν λένε να τα διδάσκουμε σαν ξένη γλώσσα, αλλά είναι άκρως παρεξηγήσιμο, λες και θα έχει πρακτική εφαρμογή (πόσους διερμηνείς αρχαίων θα προσλάβει φέτος το υπουργείο εξωτερικών;).


Από αυτά που θυμάμαι από τα μαθητικά μου χρόνια, πάντως, έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάτι αντίστοιχο συμβαίνει ήδη: η προσέγγιση με την οποία διδάχτηκα αρχαία στο σχολείο ήταν ότι τα νέα ήταν συνέχεια των αρχαίων, και άρα τα αρχαία δεν ήταν νεκρή γλώσσα επειδή τροφοδοτούν ακόμα τα νέα και αποτελούν και πανάκεια για τη λεξιπενία, την ανορθογραφία και λοιπές παθήσεις. Προσέγγιση που, κτγμ, είναι λάθος.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2013)

Ευκαιρίες από την άποψη του περιβάλλοντος, του ενδιαφέροντος, του τρόπου διδασκαλίας, ακόμα και των χώρων. Αυτονόητα για μένα σε κάθε σχολείο, αλλά δυστυχώς ψιλά γράμματα για τους περισσότερους δασκάλους, στα περισσότερα δημόσια σχολεία. 

Οι γονείς (κι εγώ και η σύζυγός μου ανάμεσά τους) δίνουν άπειρες ευκαιρίες, αλλά η μέρα έχει 24 ώρες ακόμα δυστυχώς και το παιδί δεν είναι και δεν πρέπει να γίνει ρομποτάκι. Αντί στις 8 ώρες που κάθονται τα δικά μου στο σχολείο να κάνουν ένα κάρο βλακώδη και ανούσια πράγματα, θα μπορούσαν να βρουν την κλίση τους και να την καλλιεργούν ή να έρχονται σπίτι και να παίζουν και να βλέπουν τους γονείς τους. Αυτό λέω μόνο. 


Όσο για τα αρχαία ελληνικά, θα σας εκπλήξω (χεχεχε) αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον νίκελ και τον Μαρίνο. Επομένως, τζάμπα θορυβήθηκε ο φίλος νίκελ αυτή τη φορά... :lol:


----------



## pidyo (Apr 8, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Εμένα πάλι μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο χρήσιμη η όσο γίνεται ευρύτερη γνωριμία με τα αρχαία κείμενα μέσω μετάφρασης από την εμβάθυνση στα μυστικά των αρχαίων --για όσους δεν έχουν την πετριά δηλαδή. Αν μη τι άλλο, να βλέπουν τα παιδιά τι έγραφε ο Πλάτωνας και ο Αριστοτέλης για να κρατούν μικρό καλάθι στη συνέχεια όταν ακούν ότι είχαν ανακαλύψει τις ακτίνες λέιζερ ή έπαιρναν γνώση από εξωγήινους.



Στο πλαίσιο του μαθήματος αρχαίας ιστορίας, ή της λογοτεχνίας, ή της φιλοσοφίας ή ξερωγωπού, δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση. Δεν βλέπω κανέναν λόγο να το βαφτίσουμε «αρχαία» αυτό το πράγμα όμως. Το γλωσσικό μάθημα των αρχαίων θέλει, αναγκαστικά, και κάποια ζόρικα πράγματα (μορφολογία, γραμματική, συντακτικό, ετυμολογία), τα οποία έχουν τη γοητεία τους όταν εμβαθύνει κανείς, εάν θέλει να εμβαθύνει. Μιλάω εκ πείρας, γιατί δεν είχα καμιά συμπάθεια στα αρχαία (παρότι τριτοδεσμίτης) μέχρι και την τρίτη λυκείου που έτυχε να πέσω σε φροντιστή με μεράκι και μεταδοτικότητα. 

Θέλω να πω, όλα χρήσιμα είναι, κι όλα μπορούν να αποδειχθούν γοητευτικά, αλλά το πρόγραμμα του σχολείου έχει κάποιες αντικειμενικές δεσμεύσεις, που απαιτούν αυστηρές επιλογές. Το να φορτώνουμε το ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα με ένα ψευδεπίγραφο μάθημα που θα είχε απλώς τη χρησιμότητα της στενότερης επαφής των παιδιών με το έργο των αρχαίων ημών προγόνων από δεύτερο χέρι, δεν μου φαίνεται η ορθολογικότερη επιλογή.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2013)

Είχα γράψει πιο πάνω κάτι για τα παιδιά του Κάιμπριτζ και το έσβησα μετά, το ξαναγράφω: μεταξύ αυτών και ελληνόπουλα. Εκεί λοιπόν είδα ένα είδος παιδιού που νόμιζα ότι υπήρχε μόνο στην αρθρογραφία περί tiger moms. Το παιδί που τα έκανε όλα (παιδί σχήμα λόγου, μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές ήταν όλοι). Το παιδί των γονιών που σπρώχνανε. Τα συστατικά ήταν: ένα παιδί με έφεση προς τη μάθηση. Ένας γονιός (ενίοτε δύο) με φιλοδοξίες για το παιδί του και με εισόδημα για ξόδεμα, όχι απαραίτητα πλούσιος. Το παιδί στις σχολικές ηλικίες είχε από τη μία σχολείο (ιδιωτικό ή σχολείο για έξυπνα παιδιά) και από την άλλη είχε αθλητισμό, μουσική, ξένες γλώσσες (κυρίως) και μερικά άλλα χόμπι (δευτερευόντως), στα οποία επίσης είχαν πολύ καλές επιδόσεις, βραβεία σε διεθνείς αγώνες κλπ κλπ. Γιατί ο γονιός δεν έλεγε ότι γύρισε από το σχολείο, να ξεκουραστεί το παιδί, αλλά με το που γυρίζανε από το σχολείο το βουτάγανε και τρέχανε από το ένα στο άλλο τα εξωσχολικά. 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μέχρι που βρέθηκα εκεί και το είδα με τα μάτια μου πίστευα ότι αυτά τα παιδιά είναι σπασίκλες και φυτά και δεν καταλάβαινα γιατί τόση πίεση για εξωσχολικές δραστηριότητες άσχετες μεταξύ τους, αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο αφύσικα τελικά. Είναι μια χαρά παιδιά, όπως όλα. Και έχουν ένα τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με τους συνομήλικούς τους, το ότι παρ’ όλη τη μικρή σχετικά ηλικία έχουν να μιλήσουν για κατορθώματα και επιτυχίες κι έχουν χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις ότι δεν φοβούνται τη σκληρή δουλειά. Οι πιθανοί εργοδότες τα κυνηγούσανε λες και θα τους έλυναν όλα τα προβλήματα αυτά τα νιάνιαρα. Και τότε κατάλαβα γιατί οι μαμάδες πιέζουν.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 8, 2013)

SBE με άλλα λόγια, λέγεται δημιουργία επιλογών, χωρίς φυσικά την αφύσικη πίεση που ασκούν ορισμένοι γονείς να κάνει το παιδί κάτι που δεν του αρέσει. 

Για τα αρχαία, θα πω μόνο για να προλάβω καταστάσεις: άλλο η αναμόρφωση ή αλλαγή του μαθήματος και της διδασκαλίας του και άλλο η ενδεχόμενη κατάργησή του. Και δυστυχώς με το παρόν πρόγραμμα του ελληνικού σχολείου, η υποβάθμισή του σε επιλεγόμενο μάθημα, μάλλον στην κατάργησή του θα όδευε. Ας κάνουμε μια κοινή παραδοχή τουλάχιστον, όταν διδάσκονται σωστά, μόνο να δώσουν έχουν σε κάποιον μαθητή όποια κατεύθυνση κι αν πάρει στη ζωή του και σίγουρα δεν είναι περιττά. Και μόνο να μάθει να προφέρει κάποιος ορισμένες λέξεις σωστά που λέμε και στο άλλο νήμα, κέρδος θα έχει. Και φυσικά κέρδος θα έχει και από τα νοήματα των κειμένων των αρχαίων φιλοσόφων, ρητόρων κλπ. Και όπως διαβάζεις κάποια στιγμή κάτι στο πρωτότυπο και μαγεύεσαι, δεν είναι κακό να διαβάσεις και κάτι στο πρωτότυπο μιας γλώσσας που αν μη τι άλλο υπήρξε συγγενής της δικής σου. 

Επομένως, για μένα ας μην το πάμε στο άλλο άκρο ισχυριζόμενοι την παρθενογένεση της Νέας Ελληνικής, αλλά να αλλάξουμε τον βαρετό και παλαιομοδίτικο τρόπο διδασκαλίας τους. Ναι στην αλλαγή, όχι στην κατάργηση, η ψήφος μου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Ναι στην αλλαγή, όχι στην κατάργηση, η ψήφος μου.


Σύμφωνοι, 1000%. Αλλά, από την άλλη, καλύτερα καθόλου αρχαία ελληνικά παρά αρχαία ελληνικά με τον στραβό τρόπο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2013)

Άζι, κι οι δικοί μου γονείς πίστευαν ότι μου δημιουργούσαν επιλογές, αλλά δεν με πίεσαν ποτέ να αριστέυσω σε διαγωνισμό βιολοντσέλου κι όταν χτύπαγα τη μπάλα στο τένις και η μπάλα χανόταν στα χωράφια δεν ήταν η πρώτη σκέψη τους να καθίσω μέσα στη βροχή τρεις ώρες να εξασκηθώ, τα εξωσχολικά ήταν διασκέδαση, όχι επένδυση. Μόνο στα μαθήματα του σχολέιου και στις ξένες γλώσσες περίμεναν καλούς βαθμούς.
Οι γονείς των παιδιών που συνάντησα περίμεναν σε όλα καλούς βαθμούς. Κι αυτό έχει δουλέψει πολύ υπέρ των παιδιών τους. 
Μ'αλλα λόγια εγώ θα με μεγάλωνα αλλιώς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2013)

Κι εγώ θα με μεγάλωνα αλλιώς. Θα μ' έδερνα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 8, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι εγώ θα με μεγάλωνα αλλιώς. Θα μ' έδερνα.


Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά. Say when...:devil:


----------



## sarant (Apr 8, 2013)

Εγώ έβγαλα πρότυπο γυμνασιολύκειο, την Ιωνίδειο στον Πειραιά. 'Ημασταν 40 παιδιά στην τάξη, λιγότερα από τα δημόσια της εποχής. Αίθουσα φυσικής-χημείας δεν θυμάμαι να είχαμε, αλλά μπορεί και να ξεχνάω. Βιβλία κάναμε τα ίδια με τα άλλα σχολεία, του Οργανισμού. Είχαμε, μάλλον, καλούς καθηγητές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

Δηλαδή η μέση τάξη πόσα παιδιά είχε τότε;


----------



## sarant (Apr 9, 2013)

Πού να ξέρω; Πάντως το γυμνάσιο Π. Φαλήρου είχε γύρω στα 70 παιδιά/τμήμα περί το 1973.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

Σε κινηματογραφικά πλατό γινόταν το μάθημα τότε;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2013)

Στο 15ο Γυμνάσιο που πήγαινα εγώ, στην Κυψέλη, ήμασταν περίπου 70 με 80 παιδιά στην τάξη. 

Διαολίζομαι όταν βλέπω σημερινούς καθηγητές να παθαίνουν αμόκ όταν η τάξη έχει τον _τρομακτικό _αριθμό των 25-30 παιδιών και ζητάνε τη συμπαράσταση της κοινωνίας για να τον μειώσουν και να κάνουν πιο σωστά τη δουλειά τους. Στα σχολεία που υπηρέτησα στη δεκαετία 1990-2000, ο αριθμός των παιδιών στις τάξεις ήταν από 23 μέχρι 30 το πολύ. Το 1980, σε ένα από τα τρία πιο γνωστά ιδιωτικά της Αθήνας, είχαμε 40 παιδιά στην τάξη (που ήταν ο ανώτατος επιτρεπόμενος αριθμός τότε), ενώ στο δημόσιο σχολείο υποβαθμισμένης γειτονιάς όπου πήγα την επόμενη χρονιά, ήταν 30. Προφανώς, επειδή ο (απάνθρωπος) ιδιώτης εξαντλούσε τον αριθμό που του επέτρεπε το υπουργείο, ενώ στο δημόσιο σχολείο οι διευθυντές και οι υφιστάμενοί τους είχαν δικό τους μπαϊράκι, στις πλάτες των φορολογουμένων. Δεν είχα δει όμως να έχει λιγότερη ζήτηση το ακριβό ιδιωτικό -- οι γονείς θεωρούσαν ότι τα παιδιά τους θα μάθουν καλύτερα γράμματα εκεί, και παρέβλεπαν το θέμα του αριθμού των μαθητών.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 9, 2013)

> Διαολίζομαι όταν βλέπω σημερινούς καθηγητές να παθαίνουν αμόκ όταν η τάξη έχει τον τρομακτικό αριθμό των 25-30 παιδιών και ζητάνε τη συμπαράσταση της κοινωνίας για να τον μειώσουν και να κάνουν πιο σωστά τη δουλειά τους.



Δηλαδή εσύ ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι ίδια δουλειά γίνεται με πολλούς και με λίγους μαθητές; Ή να σου το πάω σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα: Ίδια δουλειά μπορούσα να κάνω εγώ σε αμφιθέατρα με 150 φοιτητές και ίδια σε τάξεις με 30; Γιατί έχω κάνει και τα δύο. Την ίδια ακριβώς προσοχή μπορείς να δείξεις, δηλαδή, σε μαθητές ξεχωριστά, την ίδια βοήθεια να προσφέρεις, τις ίδιες εργασίες να κάνεις και ούτω καθεξής, για να μην τα παραθέσω όλα και κουράζω. 

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν το πιστεύεις αυτό, Άλεξ...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2013)

Γιατί συγκρίνεις το 30 με το 150; Είπα εγώ ότι είναι το ίδιο; 

Εγώ μιλάω για συναδέλφους στο δημόσιο που πάθαιναν αμόκ όταν η δική τους τάξη είχε 30 μαθητές και η διπλανή είχε 26 (επειδή πολλές φορές στην Α' Τάξη είχαμε μαθητές που δεν εμφανίζονταν να παρακολουθήσουν) και ζητούσαν να ξαναγίνει η διαίρεση των τμημάτων από την αρχή και να αλλάξουν τμήμα στη μέση του τριμήνου σε κάποια παιδιά. Αυτός είναι ο παραλογισμός. 

Αφού πήγαμε από τα 80 παιδιά στην τάξη, των δεκαετιών '60 και '70, στα 40 παιδιά στη δεκαετία '80, τώρα κάποιοι συμπεριφέρονται σαν πριμαντόνες που αδυνατούν να κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους αν είναι τα παιδιά στην τάξη 30, αλλά θα γίνουν εξαιρετικοί εκπαιδευτικοί όταν τα παιδιά γίνουν 25.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 9, 2013)

Από το πρώτο ποστ σου δεν προκύπτει αυτό που εξηγείς τώρα και το έχω διαβάσει ήδη 5 φορές. Το συμπέρασμα που βγάζω εγώ είναι ότι διαολίζεσαι που ενώ παλιότερα ήταν 80 παιδιά, τώρα διαμαρτύρονται που είναι 30. Δεν καταλαβαίνω σε κανένα σημείο ότι εννοούσες αυτό:


> Εγώ μιλάω για συναδέλφους στο δημόσιο που πάθαιναν αμόκ όταν η δική τους τάξη είχε 30 μαθητές και η διπλανή είχε 26


 με το οποίο συμφωνώ. 

Αλλά και πάλι όσο λιγότερα τόσο καλύτερα, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, χωρίς όμως τις υστερίες των συναδέλφων σου που περιγράφεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2013)

Να το ξαναπώ με μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια, λοιπόν: 
*Κάνεις καλύτερα τη δουλειά σου με 30 παρά με 80.* Παρόλα αυτά, υπήρξαν εποχές που μάθαμε γράμματα με τον εξωφρενικό αριθμό των 70 και 80 παιδιών στην τάξη. Αν λοιπόν σήμερα ένας εκπαιδευτικός που έχει 30 παιδιά στην τάξη ισχυρίζεται ότι *δεν μπορεί να κάνει σωστή δουλειά*, και πρέπει ο αριθμός να πέσει στους 20, υπερβάλλει. Όλοι θα θέλαμε να έχουμε μόνο 20 (ή ακόμα και 10) παιδιά στην τάξη, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να υπερβάλλουμε ότι δεν γίνεται σωστό μάθημα όταν έχεις 30.

Έχω να προτείνω μάλιστα ένα ενδιαφέρον στοίχημα: Να προτείνουμε στους εκπαιδευτικούς να τους αυξήσουμε κατά δέκα τους μαθητές τους στην τάξη, και συγχρόνως να τους αυξήσουμε το μισθό, δίνοντάς τους επίδομα για τους επιπλέον μαθητές. Να είναι προαιρετικό, να μπορεί να επιλέξει ο κάθε εκπαιδευτικός τον μικρότερο μισθό και τον σωστό (κατ' αυτούς) αριθμό μαθητών ανά τάξη, ή μεγαλύτερο μισθό και τον απαράδεκτο (κατ' αυτούς) αριθμό. Να δούμε πόσο γρήγορα θα ξεχαστούν τα περί σωστής δουλειάς.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 9, 2013)

Τώρα μάλιστα! :) 

Όσο για το στοίχημα, η απάντηση από τους περισσότερους είναι γνωστή, όμως αυτό δεν πρέπει να αναιρεί ότι το ιδανικό θα ήταν 15 ή έστω 20 παιδιά. Μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά με τα 30, αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις καλύτερη δουλειά με τα 20. Πώς να το κάνουμε δηλαδή; 

Εξακολουθώ δηλαδή εγώ να πιστεύω ότι όσο λιγότερα, τόσο καλύτερα (χωρίς φυσικά να το φτάσουμε στο ιδιαίτερο).


----------



## pidyo (Apr 9, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> *Κάνεις καλύτερα τη δουλειά σου με 30 παρά με 80.* Παρόλα αυτά, υπήρξαν εποχές που μάθαμε γράμματα με τον εξωφρενικό αριθμό των 70 και 80 παιδιών στην τάξη. Αν λοιπόν σήμερα ένας εκπαιδευτικός που έχει 30 παιδιά στην τάξη ισχυρίζεται ότι *δεν μπορεί να κάνει σωστή δουλειά*, και πρέπει ο αριθμός να πέσει στους 20, υπερβάλλει.


Δεν είναι όλα συνάρτηση των αριθμών, παίζει ρόλο και το σχολικό πρόγραμμα, και οι μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας. Θυμάμαι ακόμη τον τρόμο της μητέρας μου, που έπρεπε να δουλέψει με τα 30κάμποσα παιδιά που είχε η τάξη της τα νέα σχολικά βιβλία του δημοτικού στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90, αν θυμάμαι καλά, λίγα χρόνια πριν να πάρει σύνταξη. Τα νέα συστήματα απαιτούσαν από τα παιδιά τεράστιο όγκο ασκήσεων και επαναλήψεων, με την εξατομικευμένη επίβλεψη του δασκάλου -ήταν η εποχή που οι κανόνες σε όλα τα μαθήματα είχαν φύγει από τη μόδα και η λογική ήταν ότι το παιδί μαθαίνει καλύτερα στην πράξη, με πολλές ασκήσεις. Μου εξηγούσε ότι ήταν αδύνατον να προλάβει να κάνει τις ασκήσεις που απαιτούσε το πρόγραμμα με αυτόν τον αριθμό παιδιών, και να τις κάνει σωστά, δούλευε λοιπόν αρκετές ώρες σπίτι προσπαθώντας να βρει ασκήσεις και τρόπους να γίνονται οι ασκήσεις αυτές πιο γρήγορα ώστε να βγει το πρόγραμμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Δηλαδή εσύ ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι ίδια δουλειά γίνεται με πολλούς και με λίγους μαθητές; Ή να σου το πάω σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα: Ίδια δουλειά μπορούσα να κάνω εγώ σε αμφιθέατρα με 150 φοιτητές και ίδια σε τάξεις με 30; Γιατί έχω κάνει και τα δύο. Την ίδια ακριβώς προσοχή μπορείς να δείξεις, δηλαδή, σε μαθητές ξεχωριστά, την ίδια βοήθεια να προσφέρεις, τις ίδιες εργασίες να κάνεις και ούτω καθεξής, για να μην τα παραθέσω όλα και κουράζω.
> 
> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν το πιστεύεις αυτό, Άλεξ...



Εγώ πάντως να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν είδα απολύτως καμμία διαφορά ανάμεσα στην απόδοση μαθημάτων που γινόταν όταν ήμουν σε αίθουσα με 200 φοιτητές κι όταν ήμουν σε αίθουσα με 10. Σίγουρα έχει επιπτώσεις στον χρόνο του υπευθύνου, όμως στην ποιότητα μαθήματος...; Δεν το νομίζω. Βέβαια άλλο πανεπιστήμιο κι άλλο πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 9, 2013)

Δεν θα έτυχες σε καλό διδάσκοντα τότε. Πίστεψέ με, η διαφορά στα μεγέθη που λες είναι τεράστια... ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

Μα εγώ δεν εννοούσα ότι οι διαλέξεις με μικρότερο αριθμό φοιτητών ήταν κακές, λέω ότι αυτές που είχαν μεγάλο αριθμό φοιτητών ήταν εξίσου καλές. Αυτό έχει να κάνει με το τι έπαιρνα εγώ σαν εμπειρία, όχι με το πόσο δύσκολο ή εύκολο ήταν για τον καθηγητή. Εξάλλου ο τρόπος διδασκαλίας είναι διαφορετικός, το ίδιο και η προσέγγιση του μαθήματος, όταν έχεις μεγαλύτερα τμήματα.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 9, 2013)

Εγώ για μια φορά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ελληγενή --με μια (ουσιώδη) διαφορά: άλλο σχολείο, άλλο πανεπιστήμιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ για μια φορά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ελληγενή.



Yes!:clap:

Την ουσιώδη διαφορά την διατύπωσα κι εγώ, στο #52.


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τάξη της πρώτης δημοτικού με 70 παιδιά. Εγώ ήμουνα με άλλα πέντε. 
Στην πρώτη γυμνασίου ήμασταν νομίζω 35 και ο αριθμός έπεφτε σταθερά μέχρι τα 21 της τρίτης λυκείου. 

Για το πανεπιστήμιο είναι ζήτημα δομής του μαθήματος. Αν το μάθημα εξετάζεται με εργασία που την παρουσιάζεις σε όλη την τάξη τρεις φορές και βαθμολογείται η πρόοδος, δεν μπορείς να έχεις πανω από δέκα άτομα. 
Αν το μάθημα εξετάζεται με διαγώνισμα θεωρίας, μπορείς να εχεις και χίλιους.


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2013)

Πίσω στο θέμα μας όμως: Ελληγενή, όταν αποφασίσεις να σε δείρεις να μας το πεις να έρθουμε να παρακολουθήσουμε. Θα επιτρέψεις τη συμμετοχή κοινού;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πίσω στο θέμα μας όμως: Ελληγενή, όταν αποφασίσεις να σε δείρεις να μας το πεις να έρθουμε να παρακολουθήσουμε. Θα επιτρέψεις τη συμμετοχή κοινού;



Τώρα πάει, το θέμα ήταν να με δείρω όταν ήμουν μικρός. Στα πίσω-πίσω δεν γίνεται τίποτα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά τώρα τέρπεται το κοινό.


----------

